# New 3" Serrasalmus Eigenmanni



## itznguyen

I just recieved two of these fishes. I droppred it in a 55 gal tank with two pacu 4 inches. When will they start eating the pacu?

Is it good to feed them the crunchy worms?


----------



## philbert

they shouldn't be kept together odds are one will kill the other and the one thats living will eventually kill your other fish. i'd take out the pacus and separate the serras. also your pacus are going to outgrow the 55 gallon in about 2 days. you need to do some research. these fish are in a bad situation that is going to end poorly. good luck


----------



## PYRO ZOOTS

philbert said:


> they shouldn't be kept together odds are one will kill the other and the one thats living will eventually kill your other fish. i'd take out the pacus and separate the serras. also your pacus are going to outgrow the 55 gallon in about 2 days. you need to do some research. these fish are in a bad situation that is going to end poorly. good luck


ditto


----------



## lo4life

Yea man if you just went out and bought these fish you need to do mad research QUICK!!!! Serra's arent ment to be kept together at all.... Some people on here do but they have experience and extra tanks on stand by incase something goes wrong. Pacus yea they get HUGE...... I would either take them back to the fish store you got them from or give them to a friend with a BIG tank. The 2 serra's I would seperate or you will prolly have issues with a chunk missing or even a death of your new fish.


----------



## itznguyen

lo4life said:


> Yea man if you just went out and bought these fish you need to do mad research QUICK!!!! Serra's arent ment to be kept together at all.... Some people on here do but they have experience and extra tanks on stand by incase something goes wrong. Pacus yea they get HUGE...... I would either take them back to the fish store you got them from or give them to a friend with a BIG tank. The 2 serra's I would seperate or you will prolly have issues with a chunk missing or even a death of your new fish.


Thanks everyone for the response. I am a newb. So eventually can I feed the Pacus to the Serra's?

I will divide them soon.


----------



## ACKarEnforneJen

http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/?O=D
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86157/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86158/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86159/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86160/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86161/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86162/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86163/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86164/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86165/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86166/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86167/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86168/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86169/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86170/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86171/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86172/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86173/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86174/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86175/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86176/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86177/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86178/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86179/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86180/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86181/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86182/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86183/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86184/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86185/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86186/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86187/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86188/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86189/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86190/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86191/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86192/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86193/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86194/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86195/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86196/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86197/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86198/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86199/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86200/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86201/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86202/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86203/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86204/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86205/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86206/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86207/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86208/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86209/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86210/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86211/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86212/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86213/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86214/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86215/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86216/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86217/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86218/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86219/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86220/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86221/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86222/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86223/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86224/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86225/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86226/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86227/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86228/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86229/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86230/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86231/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86232/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86233/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86234/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86235/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86236/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86237/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86238/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86239/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86240/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86241/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86242/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86243/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86244/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86245/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86246/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86247/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86248/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86249/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86250/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86251/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86252/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86253/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86254/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86255/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86256/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86257/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86258/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86259/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86260/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86261/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86262/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86263/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86264/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86265/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86266/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86267/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86268/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86269/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86270/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86271/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86272/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86273/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86274/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86275/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86276/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86277/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86278/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86279/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86280/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86281/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86282/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86283/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86284/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86285/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86286/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86287/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86288/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86289/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86290/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86291/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86292/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86293/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86294/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86295/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86296/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86297/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86298/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86299/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86300/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86301/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86302/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86303/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86304/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86305/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86306/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86307/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86308/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86309/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86310/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86311/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86312/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86313/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86314/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86315/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86316/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86317/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86318/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86319/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86320/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86321/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86322/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86323/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86324/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86325/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86326/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86327/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86328/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86329/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86330/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86331/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86332/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86333/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86334/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86335/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86336/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86337/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86338/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86339/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86340/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86341/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86342/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86343/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86344/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86345/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86346/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86347/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86348/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86349/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86350/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86351/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86352/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86353/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86354/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86355/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86356/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86357/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86358/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86359/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86360/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86361/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86362/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86363/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86364/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86365/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86366/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86367/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86368/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86369/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86370/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86371/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86372/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86373/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86374/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86375/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86376/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86377/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86378/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86379/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86380/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86381/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86382/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86383/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86384/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86385/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86386/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86387/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86388/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86389/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86390/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86391/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86392/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86393/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86394/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86395/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86396/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86397/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86398/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86399/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86400/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86401/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86402/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86403/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86404/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86405/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86406/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86407/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86408/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86409/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86410/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86411/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86412/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86413/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86414/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86415/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86416/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86417/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86418/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86419/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86420/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86421/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86422/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86423/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86424/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86425/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86426/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86427/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86428/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86429/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86430/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86431/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86432/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86433/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86434/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86435/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86436/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86437/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86438/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86439/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86440/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86441/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86442/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86443/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86444/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86445/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86446/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86447/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86448/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86449/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86450/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86451/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86452/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86453/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86454/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86455/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86456/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86457/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86458/
http://bestpricepharmacybuyonline.com/86459/


----------



## Pit_man

reported


----------



## sleeddykatt

Buy online drug mexican soma distributors
Soma restaurants
Soma mandal
Soma orientation 2007 conference
Buy cheap soma online
Soma graffiti line
Soma cycles
Soma of america inc
Cod soma oklahoma
Soma herb or medicine
No prescription soma
Information on soma
Chicos soma
Soma therapy w broadway
Carisoprodol soma pharmacy online
Aura soma course usa
Cafe soma
Buy pill soma
Order soma from holland
Soma street prices
Prescription drug called soma
Soma mattress
What is the dosage of soma
Soma brand
Soma watson brand picture
Soma fab
Soma champaign
Soma pottery
Soma watter
Soma category
Drug soma
Generic name for soma


----------



## Pit_man

Reported


----------

